# Skin Problems Chart (repost)



## Geek2 (Jan 25, 2005)

Here is a little chart that was posted a while back and I wanted to bring it back to life

Click here to see the chart.

Happy to Help!


----------



## itsd2382 (Jan 27, 2005)

thanks for sharing, I found it very informative


----------



## keaLoha (Jan 27, 2005)

Awesome post Reija. Definitely informative &amp; something I'll bookmark.


----------



## eightthirty (Sep 2, 2005)

Thank you for this great info!! I was looking for info on microdermabrasion, but this answered a number of questions that I had!


----------



## Leadfoot (Sep 2, 2005)

Awesome list! Thanks for posting!


----------



## octobersunshine (Sep 2, 2005)

Cool!! Thanks for bringing it back to life...It has awesome info!


----------



## lilyindavis (Sep 2, 2005)

Wow this is great! Thanks for posting!!


----------



## Marisol (Sep 3, 2005)

Reija... this is great! Thanks for posting.


----------



## FeistyFemme (Sep 3, 2005)

Thanks for posting, Reija!!


----------



## bebexkhmergrl (Sep 18, 2005)

Great list, thanks for sharing!


----------



## alyt6 (Sep 22, 2005)

Thank you sooooo much for the posting. It's just what I was looking for



)


----------



## alyt6 (Sep 27, 2005)

Thank you for all of that info. It is very helpful.


----------



## devinjhans (Sep 28, 2005)

Always good info to know. Thank you!


----------



## peekaboo (Sep 28, 2005)

Great post. Thank you!


----------



## Aneczka (Sep 28, 2005)

Very useful. Thanx


----------



## korinne (Sep 28, 2005)

Great Info! Has anyone used facia for wrinkles?


----------



## Pauline (Oct 10, 2005)

Thanks for bringing this thread back to life. I could identify with at least 4 of the skin issues. Sometimes it's good to re -evaluate. Thanks for that.


----------



## lilla (Oct 10, 2005)

Yes this is great, thank you.

Originally Posted by *Pauline* Thanks for bringing this thread back to life. I could identify with at least 4 of the skin issues. Sometimes it's good to re -evaluate. Thanks for that.


----------



## dizzy_lizzy (Oct 10, 2005)

hmmm...that was helpful, but some things about acne contradict paula begoun. check out cosmeticscop.com. i swear by her advice.

also, for whiteheads (and generally all zits that turn whitish), i LOVE using a blackhead-whitehead remover. they're gone immediately! the trick is softening them (by taking a nice, hot shower), and getting them while they're still small. if you let them flare up, they won't fit int he remover.


----------



## spice7 (Oct 10, 2005)

These list are a great source for information. Thanks for posting!!


----------



## puffy (Nov 6, 2005)

thank you for that. was very informative : )


----------



## juliame (Dec 8, 2005)

or you can just use XXXX careline, specially conceived for your skin type!


----------



## julesrick (Dec 15, 2005)

I am new to MUT and I just love it!! Thanks for the skin problems chart, it has really answered a lot of the skin problems I have been experiencing


----------



## Killah22 (Jan 16, 2006)

Thanks for sharing, that's something I needed to know.


----------



## petergunny (Jan 30, 2006)

Thanx for the chart, really helpful. Im gunny, new member in makeuptalk. I have problem with acne scars, I read in your table to use exfoliator with salicylic acid, what is the specific brands do you recommend? don't need to answered it in forums, u can mail it privately 2 me if you don't mind. I need the specific brands because I'm not expert in cosmetics, so I got confused when I have to find exfoliator which contain salicylic acid.

Thanx.


----------



## Leony (Jan 31, 2006)

Originally Posted by *petergunny* Thanx for the chart, really helpful. Im gunny, new member in makeuptalk. I have problem with acne scars, I read in your table to use exfoliator with salicylic acid, what is the specific brands do you recommend? don't need to answered it in forums, u can mail it privately 2 me if you don't mind. I need the specific brands because I'm not expert in cosmetics, so I got confused when I have to find exfoliator which contain salicylic acid.Thanx.

Welcome to MakeupTalk Petergunny




PS. feel free to post on skincare forum if you need any help on skin problem, so others can read &amp; reply your post there.


----------



## snj (Jan 31, 2006)

Thanks Reija.. its so helpful. i didnt know such chart exist here before.


----------



## petergunny (Feb 2, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Leony* Welcome to MakeupTalk Petergunny




PS. feel free to post on skincare forum if you need any help on skin problem, so others can read &amp; reply your post there.

OK Leony, I thought there's some restriction to disclose "brands" here.
Btw, do you know about microdermabrasion? which one is better, microdermabrasion or using exfoliator twice a week in order to fade acne scar? Is there a negative side effect of doing microdermabrasion?

I heard that laser is the most effective way to fade scar, but its very expensive, Im looking for cheaper way.


----------



## marmotess (Feb 16, 2006)

Great info, thank you


----------



## pinkpanda (Feb 20, 2006)

_*Very helpful



Thanks so much!*_


----------



## Leony (Feb 20, 2006)

Welcome to MakeupTalk pinkpanda


----------



## Leony (Feb 20, 2006)

Originally Posted by *petergunny* OK Leony, I thought there's some restriction to disclose "brands" here.
Btw, do you know about microdermabrasion? which one is better, microdermabrasion or using exfoliator twice a week in order to fade acne scar? Is there a negative side effect of doing microdermabrasion?

I heard that laser is the most effective way to fade scar, but its very expensive, Im looking for cheaper way.

Petergunny Please search for similar subjects you want to ask first.Here check here for microdermabrasion,here for exfoliator and here for acne/scars 

Hope this helps


----------



## speerrituall1 (Feb 20, 2006)

Originally Posted by *puffy* thank you for that. was very informative : ) Welcome to the MUT family!!


----------



## speerrituall1 (Feb 20, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Reija* Here is a little chart that was posted a while back and I wanted to bring it back to life
Click here to see the chart.

Happy to Help!

Thanks for the info!


----------



## goddess13 (Feb 25, 2006)

Great list, thanks for sharing


----------



## Tesia (Feb 25, 2006)

Thanks!! This was so helpful!


----------



## tourmaline (Mar 2, 2006)

Thank you. I am forwarding it to my sisters all my girlfriends!!


----------



## noheaeighty8 (Mar 2, 2006)

thanks for the list. i find it very helpful.


----------



## cuddles (Mar 7, 2006)

Just wanted to say thanks for posting this informative chart


----------



## MsPoetry (Mar 17, 2006)

Thank you for the info. Very good.


----------



## mabelwan (Mar 24, 2006)

TQ for ur kind sharing. It's absolutely helpful!


----------



## eightthirty (Mar 24, 2006)

Thanks Reija! I love it!


----------



## chocobon (May 6, 2006)

Wow I really found that informative cuz am one of those who think my skin is combination and I have learned lately that I have normal skin






Thanks so much Reija


----------



## sparklylemonlim (May 16, 2006)

Thank you for sharing that.I found the answers to a lot of my skin problems


----------



## Brownshugaz (May 24, 2006)

Thanks very informative


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Jun 14, 2006)

Thank you soo much!


----------



## lovely_girlta (Jun 23, 2006)

A very useful chart. Thanks !


----------



## dreeeem (Jun 30, 2006)

Thanks for reposting


----------



## amandaaing (Jul 9, 2006)

_Thank you for posting all of this information! It really clears up a lot of questions I've had._

~Amanda


----------



## zinn (Jul 20, 2006)

Thank you for posting that. Will have to save it for future reference.


----------



## ivette (Jul 20, 2006)

reija, the post was great. alot of good info. thanks


----------



## Leilani (Jul 25, 2006)

Great info!!! Thanks


----------



## andersondp (Aug 9, 2006)

There's a new procedure call skin needling for scars.I've tried it and the outcome was very impressive.If you want to know more about this procedure please e-mail me at [email protected] I will be more than happy to answer your questions.Thanks.Eyesis.


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 9, 2006)

Great info! Thanks Reija!


----------



## KathrynNicole (Aug 10, 2006)

Very informative!



Thank you so much, Reija!


----------



## loveuforeer57 (Aug 14, 2006)

It slightly helps me.


----------



## dinokiss21 (Aug 27, 2006)

Thanks, I swear you guys post some good stuff!!


----------



## giada (Sep 5, 2006)

i would really like to see this but i don't have enough posts...but i am optimistic.


----------



## PRECiOUSS_DANi (Sep 6, 2006)

Thanks for posting.


----------



## LittleViki (Sep 8, 2006)

Speaking of skin problems, i came across this makeup TestTube, by the way i have seen different make up kits, but this one really caught my attention. This product had everything i needed for my skin. It was worth checking it out. I found this sampling TestTube in New Beauty Magazine, which i my favority magazine. One of the products that i thought was amazing in the tube was Babor HSR Lifting Cream (made me feel 10 years younger ), the cream made my skin looking firmer and fresher. You must give it a shot, and try it out. I wouldnâ€™t be posting this message if it wasnâ€™t true.


----------



## bob (Oct 12, 2006)

I'm realy anxious to get to 10 post so I can view your little chart!!!


----------



## Charity129 (Oct 13, 2006)

Thanks!


----------



## IronMaiden71 (Oct 13, 2006)

Amazing info, thanks for posting! Just what I needed!


----------



## XxAshleyxX (Oct 26, 2006)

Thank you thank you thank you! Tons of great info!


----------



## *Super Vixen (Oct 31, 2006)

thanx 4 the very helpful


----------



## beautydiva (Dec 7, 2006)

hello , i m new here

anxious to do 10 post right now to see wat this chart like


----------



## Chelbi (Dec 14, 2006)

Thank you very much!




Very informative.


----------



## Shelley (Dec 31, 2006)

Great information! Thanks for posting.


----------



## Shoppingchick (Jan 10, 2007)

Thanks for posting. Really good information to have.


----------



## bizzy (Jan 13, 2007)

Great post. Thanks


----------



## devetta (Jan 28, 2007)

I can't wait to see your post.


----------



## Gvieve (Jan 29, 2007)

thanks for sharing


----------



## Cmarie (Feb 1, 2007)

great


----------



## Gvieve (Feb 1, 2007)

Wow this chart is really great


----------



## skankee (Mar 3, 2007)

wow, thanks.


----------



## MindySue (Mar 11, 2007)

im one of those who think they have combination skin when they have normal skin. haha


----------



## arrhythmia (Mar 15, 2007)

thank you for sharing


----------



## IronMaiden71 (Mar 24, 2007)

Great chart! Thanks for the repost!


----------



## beautydiva (Mar 25, 2007)

thanx


----------



## eiraMLisa (Apr 8, 2007)

Thanks for posting


----------



## msctp (Apr 10, 2007)

Very informative. Thanks for posting.


----------



## CubNan (Apr 10, 2007)

Even tho this is an old thread the info is very good!


----------



## fififi (Apr 10, 2007)

Great list, thanks for sharing


----------



## CocaCola (May 11, 2007)

Thanks so much.


----------



## aziz artistry (Jun 11, 2007)

thanks that is awesome


----------



## pinkdaisylove (Jun 20, 2007)

Thanks! I found that very helpful!


----------



## aprilpgb22 (Jun 25, 2007)

that chart is very helpful, thanks


----------



## tigrisjasmine (Jun 25, 2007)

Awesome -


----------



## aeys1 (Jun 28, 2007)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Penelope_P (Aug 15, 2007)

Thanks for posting the chart, some very useful advice there!


----------



## skyla (Sep 25, 2007)

thanks, that is really very useful information for me!!!!


----------



## akimat001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Great info thanks!


----------



## waterlily777 (Sep 28, 2007)

call me stupid. than what is Blemish??


----------



## nalu_wahine (Nov 17, 2007)

it helpd bunches


----------



## aprilpgb22 (Nov 18, 2007)

this is very helpful, thanks a lot.


----------



## Summer (Nov 24, 2007)

Thanks for posting!


----------



## Kristines (Nov 25, 2007)

Thanks for posting, very interesting


----------



## Oz_princess (Jan 1, 2008)

shite - I need to post 10 times before I can view the chart


----------



## Ardin (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## Labonte43 (Feb 14, 2008)

I bookmarked this! Thanks


----------



## Fatimah (Feb 16, 2008)

I favorited the list...thanks for posting!


----------



## yuki chou (May 19, 2008)

thanks for the chart, i found some helpful information there


----------



## Johnnie (May 19, 2008)

Nice info but I don't agree with a lot of it


----------



## terra (Jun 9, 2008)

Cool list, Thanks for sharing!


----------



## mgmsrk (Jun 26, 2008)

Thank you


----------



## cimelleh (Jul 3, 2008)

Very useful, Thanks


----------



## Darla (Jul 3, 2008)

very extensive list


----------



## seasterling (Aug 5, 2008)

Thanks for sharing the list, I also gave someone the information on natural family living (loved it).

Stephanie

Life isn't about waiting for the storm to pass, it's about learning to dance in the rain.


----------



## Oz_princess (Aug 10, 2008)

thanks for this - so much helpful info!


----------



## EXOTIK87 (Aug 17, 2008)

very hepfull

thanks


----------



## fellybabe (Sep 15, 2008)

oh, thanks. very informative

knowledge is power.


----------



## ayct207 (Sep 30, 2008)

Thank You! This is going into my knowledge folder.


----------



## laura9 (Oct 8, 2008)

Really good info, thank you for posting the chart again.


----------

